# Windows 7 key code? Help!



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

Right i hope you guys can help me!

I downloaded Windows 7 pro for £30 being a student 

But after downloading the setup file to my computer and backing up all my documents due to wanting to do a clean install. I cannot see a key code anywere!! Ive looked through my 3 emails ive been sent and on my order page, am i just totally missing something??

Pleaase help i'm dying to install it :wall:


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I use the partner version, and if it's anything like that, you need to download your key seperately. It's the normal 25 character type, and will be shown under Product Keys.


----------



## smulverwell (Aug 19, 2008)

Mine was in an email entitled : "Windows 7 Offer - Product Now Available (Order ###########)"... I pre ordered mine so it was the email telling me when my download was available, it also has step by step instructions on installing. Your product key should be under "Step 6: Insert the 25 character product key Product Key (FPP)". You can install without it and will have 30 days use to put the key in, if you did what I did and forgot to write it down just click "next" when it asks for the key :thumb:


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

smulverwell said:


> Mine was in an email entitled : "Windows 7 Offer - Product Now Available (Order ###########)"... I pre ordered mine so it was the email telling me when my download was available, it also has step by step instructions on installing. Your product key should be under "Step 6: Insert the 25 character product key Product Key (FPP)". You can install without it and will have 30 days use to put the key in, if you did what I did and forgot to write it down just click "next" when it asks for the key :thumb:


Right thanks mate! i didnt get a step by step guide with it though but recieved the confirmation page :s

I didnt know i could install it without the code and put it in later, i will do that then whilst i'm waiting for them to get back to me 

Just to add this is the confirmation email i got:

Dear Phillip Browning,

Thank you for placing your order from the Windows 7 Offer Online Store on 22 October 2009. Your order will be available for downloading on October 22nd, 2009, at which time you will receive an email reminder. If you purchased a backup DVD, it will be shipped around this date and you will receive a separate email confirmation.

The following email is a summary of your order. Please use this as your proof of purchase. Your credit card will not be charged until your order is available for download, at that time please look for DRI*Windows7UK on your credit card billing statement.

You may see a pre-authorization on your credit card records, this is not a charge, it will drop off in time according to your bank's policy regarding pre-authorizations.

LOOKING UP YOUR ORDER
1.Go to http://store.digitalriver.com/store/mswpuk/DisplayHelpPage You may also find other helpful information on this page.
2. Look up your order either through the order number or your account login information.

DOWNLOADABLE PRODUCTS
When your product is available for download, you may access it by looking up your order. When the order summary appears, click on the Download link next to the product name.

PHYSICAL PRODUCTS
You will receive a separate e-mail notification when your products have shipped.

Sincerely,
Digital River Windows 7 Offer Customer Service
http://windows7.digitalriver.com/store/mswpuk/help

YOUR ORDER AND BILLING INFORMATION
Customer Number: 58########
Order Number: 67########
Order Date: 22 October 2009

Phillip Browning
Address
########
#######
######
Shipping Address:
########

Wirral #####
GB
079#######

Product SKU: FQC-02811
Product Name: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional Upgrade - 32 bit
Qty Ordered: 1
Amount: £26.09

Product SKU: DR_EDS_PRODUCT
Product Name: Extended Download Service
Qty Ordered: 1
Amount: £3.48
Shipment Tracking Numbers:

SubTotal: £29.57
Shipping: £0.00

VAT: £4.43
Total: £34.00

Digital River Inc., is the authorized reseller and merchant providing e-commerce services for this store.

Privacy Policy
http://windows7.digitalriver.com/servlet/PromoServlet/promoID.44223600

Terms and Conditions
http://windows7.digitalriver.com/servlet/PromoServlet/promoID.44103600


----------



## riddlesstephen (Sep 20, 2008)

You can install without it and then add it when you proceed to activate the product. it should be contained in the email which gives you the download link entitled " Windows 7 Offer - Product Now Available (Order #xxxxxxxxx)"

I was in such a rush I installed and didnt take note of this and was able to instal and then give the key when activating the product once everything had been installed.
Hope this helps

**Edit **
I really shouldn't skip the post before the last, otherwise I wouldn't make an fool of my self by repeating almost word for word 
But isn't it great being a student


----------



## smulverwell (Aug 19, 2008)

riddlesstephen said:


> You can install without it and then add it when you proceed to activate the product. it should be contained in the email which gives you the download link entitled " Windows 7 Offer - Product Now Available (Order #xxxxxxxxx)"
> 
> I was in such a rush I installed and didnt take note of this and was able to instal and then give the key when activating the product once everything had been installed.
> Hope this helps


Uncanny, as I was reading your post I thought you were quoting what I said :lol:


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help fellas, ive now installed it but still cant find my key code and havnt heard back from them! 

Is it meant to be in the email i copied above??


----------



## smulverwell (Aug 19, 2008)

Are you sure you didn't get a second email from them after you placed the order with the words "Product Now Available" in the subject line? Have you checked your email bin to see if you have accidentally deleted it? Or has it gone to the spam folder by any chance?

Edit: I don't think its meant to be in the confirmation email, mine certainly wasn't. Have you been on the website and looked up your order to see if the code is listed on there? Its where you look up your order and download the installation files. Mine isn't on there but it does say to look there for your code, so maybe that is where yours is hiding?


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

Its sorted now, i finally got an email back from them with my key code 

Thanks for the help though fellas!


----------

